

Tiny nuclear reactor looms large at UMass. - blogimus
http://www.boston.com/news/local/articles/2008/09/07/tiny_nuclear_reactor_looms_large_at_umass/

======
DabAsteroid
_fossil fuels [is] a limited resource._

To put this in perspective: the Earth' crust contains 2.1 quadrillion barrels
of oil. At a consumption rate of 80 million barrels per day, world-society's
oil supply would last 70,000 years. In addition, oil is rechargeable:

[http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Ajuliansimon.com%2Fwrit...](http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Ajuliansimon.com%2Fwritings%2FUltimate_Resource+oil)

 _contrary to common belief, category 3 resources (including oil) are all
renewable._

